# Modemlautsprecher aktivieren



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Internet-Forengemeinschaft,

über nen Script habe ich mir einen Dialer eingefangen. :evil:  Diesen habe ich gelöscht (denke ich jedenfalls). Dieser scheiß Script hat aber mein Modemlautsprecher ausgeschaltet. Es kommt kein Mucks mehr aus's speaker  :bigcry: , obwohl der *Hacken* bei "Modemlautsprecher verwenden" *gesetzt* ist und auch die *Lautstärke auf "AN"* steht. Hat der Script eventuell meine Registry geändert, dass nix mehr aus'm speaker kommt??? Hab keine Ahnung

Hab XP und ein ELSA PCI Modem.

Wer kann helfen.

PS: Vielleicht gibt es hiermit Zusammenhänge - Zitat HEISE.DE "_Eine Meldung von Dialerschutz.de warnt vor einem neuen VBS-Script, das ein Trojanisches Pferd installiert. Das Script ist auf HTML-Seiten enthalten, die im Internet liegen oder auch per E-Mail versandt werden können. Das VBS-Script hat eine komplexe Schadroutine: Es greift auf die Shell zu, liest Werte aus der Registry und verändert diese. Bei Ausführung schreibt es zunächst einen Autostart-Eintrag in die Registry, außerdem verändert es die Sicherheitseinstellungen des Microsoft Internet Explorer, um den Download von nicht signierten Active-X-Steuerelementen ohne Warnmeldung zu aktivieren.  

Um die Anwahl des Dialers zu verschleiern, wird der Modemlautsprecher abgeschaltet -- das entsprechende Häkchen im Kontrollfeld ist aber dennoch vorhanden._"


----------



## Der Genervte (17 Dezember 2003)

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, den Lautsprecher zu deaktivieren und dies 'zu verschleiern':

- vertauschen der Registry-Einträge, ein Häckchen steht dann für 'deaktiviert'
- Verändern des Initiationsstrings des Modems, das LS abgeschaltet ist
- Verändern der Grundeinstellungen (Systemsoftware des Modems), aber eher unwahrscheinlich

Man müßte dieses Script mal in die Hände bekommen. Dann wäre eher nachvollziehbar, ob und wo es eingreift.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2003)

Danke erstmal, werd dem mal nachgehen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2003)

*Lösung gefunden*

Hab mein Modem Speaker wieder aktiv.

Der Dialer hat in der Registry herumgeschrieben.
Folgende Schlüssel wurden geändert:

_SpeakerMode_Dial -> WERT: M0_ (muss aber M1 sein, M=Modemlautsprecher; 0=aus, 1=ein).

Sollte bei jemandem dies auch auftreten, muss er in der Registry nach diesem "SneakerMode"-Schlüssel suchen und den Wert auf M1 umstellen.
Dieser Schlüssel kann mehrfach vorhanden sein, kommt drauf an, wieviele Verbindungen man eingerichtet hat.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2003)

Hi Laika 0 

Habe genau das gleiche Problem. Da hat sich doch ganz "unauffällig" ein Dialer bei mir eingewählt (ModemTON ausgeschaltet) 
Zum Glück hat mein gleich 0190 Warner ausgeschlagen, damit ich die Verbindung gleich trennen konnte. 0 
Dann hat er sich nochmal versucht 6 (!) mal einzuwählen! 

So, mein Problem ist, das ich den "SneakerMode" nicht finden kann. :cry: 
(Hab Suchen probiert). Wie kann man das noch umstellen ?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe 0


----------



## Mo Ping (18 Dezember 2003)

*SPEAKER*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Laika 0
> 
> So, mein Problem ist, das ich den "SneakerMode" nicht finden kann. :cry:
> (Hab Suchen probiert). Wie kann man das noch umstellen ?
> ...



sie meint natürlich "speaker".
"sneaker´s" sind doch diese putzigen, flachen Schuhchen.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Dezember 2003)

*Re: SPEAKER*



			
				Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> sie meint natürlich "speaker".
> "sneaker´s" sind doch diese putzigen, flachen Schuhchen.


So falsch ist das gar nicht, es paßt hervorragend zum Thema, sneakers heißen die 
Dinger weil es vom englischen to sneak , oder sneaker abgeleitet ist, 
was sich einschleichen, kriechen bedeutet.
und das paßt hervorragend auf genau die betrügerischen  Dialer, die den Usern sich "einschleichend" 
(mit abgeschaltetem Speaker)  was "unterbuttern"
http://dict.leo.org/?lang=de


> sneak 	  	der Duckmäuser
> sneak 	  	der Kriecher
> sneak 	  	der Schleicher
> ...........
> ...


Jupp


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Dezember 2003)

@ jupp11


Frei übersetzt sicher auch *Schleimer*.


----------



## cicojaka (18 Dezember 2003)

*Modemlautsprecher*

Wer hat denn hier Ahnung von der Technik? Wie sieht ein script aus, das den Modemlautsprecher ausschaltet? Ich habe nämlich einem Betroffenen kaum glauben können, dass sein 56k-Fiepsteil nicht bei den vier Einwahlen in kürzester Zeit einen Höllenlärm gemacht hat... Das wäre ja eine Erklärung. Und es gibt eine ganze Batterie von scripts uin seinem Browsercache, die mir nichts sagen. Gibt es hier irgendwo einen Scripts-Crack? Oder jemanden, der mir sagen kann, wie windows mit dem Browsercache umgeht? Warum sind plötzlich in gif-Dateien scheinbar Hinweise auf Webseiten? Liegt das an Windows oder spinn ich oder kann man den Cache-Inhalt manipulieren? Hilfe...


----------



## Der Genervte (18 Dezember 2003)

@fischchen

1) es ist alles änderbar

2) es gibt wohl genauso viele Möglichkeiten per Script etwas zu ändern, wie Straßen in Deiner Stadt.

In Deinem Fall (Änderung in der Registry) sollte zumindest ein Teil des Registryschlüssels im Script zu finden sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Dezember 2003)

Um den Lautsprecher auszuschalten bedarf es keiner Zauberei mit Scripts. 
Der einfachste Weg ist genau der gleiche, der auch eingesetzt wurde, um z.B die Tonwahl auf Pulswahl 
umzuschalten zwecks Ausschalten der ersten Generation des Dialer-Blockers von Conrad.
In jedem Modemhandbuch stehen die entsprechenden AT-Befehle:
AT leitet einen Befehl zur Einstellung der Analog-Modemparameter ein:
z.B ATDP1234567 <cr> heißt wähle mit Pulswahl 1234567
(ISDN ist sowieso "lautlos" )

ATM0L1....<cr> bedeutet Lautsprecher aus, minimale Lautstärke, diese Einstellung bleibt im Modem erhalten, 
solange bis mit den entsprechenden Befehlen 
ATM2L3.....<cr> der Lautsprecher wieder auf "volle  Pulle" eingeschaltet wird.
Das beherrscht selbst der dümmste Dialerprogrammierer....
cp

PS <cr> bedeute carriage return und schließt eine  Befehlssequenz ab
PPS: Beim Testen von Dialern hab ich mehrfach das Modem wieder zurücksetzen müssen
auf Lautsprecher "on"


----------



## cicojaka (19 Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht bin ich dumm, aber irgendwo muss so etwas doch Spuren hinterlassen und damit doch irgendwie "zuzuordnen" sein.


----------



## Hase007 (20 Dezember 2003)

Mit dem Befehl
AT&W
kann man die Änderungen abspeichern.
Ansonsten ist bei einen Ausschalten wieder alles beim alten.

Am besten du stellst mit einen Termial Prog. mal eine Verbindung zu deinen Modem her und gibst 
AT&V   ein. Damit wird die Werkseinstellung geladen. Mit
AT&W wird sie dann wieder dauerhaft gespeichert.


----------

